# budsgunshop.com



## justlovetofish (Feb 8, 2012)

how reliable is the website. good shipping, good customer service


----------



## lefty319 (Feb 7, 2012)

I bought a Springfield EMP about 2 weeks ago from there & had it shipped to my local FFL dealer. I had no problems what so ever. The transaction went very smooth. I ordered the pistol on a thursday afternoon and it arrive tha following Monday. In fact my FFL guy was the one who told me about them, he said he done transfer's in the pass and they were very reputable outfit.



.


----------



## bighosscat (Feb 10, 2012)

Never purchased from bud via internet. However, I have bought many guns directly from the shop over the years. Never had any issues at all, great prices, helpful staff. I visit the store at least once a week and it is the busiest gun shop that I have seen. i wouldn't hesitate to purchase from them at all. I have seen that a lot of customer service issues are addressed through their Facebook page. It seems that all inquiries are answered promptly.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Since I have a GE Money account with Bud's, buying guns from Bud's with the 25 day no interest option was extremely easy for me, no checks to write, no waiting time for the checks to clear. Bud's is among the best online firearm stores, IMO.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

never used buds because they won't ship to mass but they do have an excellent reputation. i have used top gun supply and gt distributors and they are also excellent.


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

have bought from buds many times. Never once been upset! They are top Notch!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have purchased over five handguns from them both new and used....all transactions have been excellent....JJ


----------



## justlovetofish (Feb 8, 2012)

wow all the replies here showed good love to buds. when i looked up reviews online, i saw some horrible reviews


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

justlovetofish said:


> wow all the replies here showed good love to buds. when i looked up reviews online, i saw some horrible reviews


Maybe it was before the present management took over.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I purchased my last gun from Bud's and will purchase my next gun(s) from Bud's. Every now and again you will see a comment on the site about delayed shipping, but I'm sure that happens to every web-based business at some point. They have a great selection, very competitive prices, and helpful customer service. Unless they really F-up I will be a customer there for quite some time.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep, Bud's ships the orders from different warehouses and at times straight from the factories so the delivery times do vary. The longest time I had to wait for the order to arrive after placing the order was about 1.5 weeks & the normal time was 3-4 days.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I shoot at Bud's regularly, although I've never bought a gun from there. I have had weapons shipped there before. They're an excellent shop with friendly staff, and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them in the future.

KG


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Great experiences with Bud's!


----------



## loper (Nov 5, 2011)

Treated me good, quick service.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I've bought four firearms from them without any problems whatsoever. They are *good2go*


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bought from them before and certainly will again.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought some ammo from them and it went fine. But they had to ship to my office as an adult needed to be on hand to sign for it.

My local gun store just sold me a S & W revolver for $649.00-- the same price as Bud's guns. But I have sales tax to pay ($53.54) vs. the FFL charge of $40.00. So I over paid by $13.54. Not bad for dealing with a local vendor.


----------



## marful (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, I for one, had a horrible experience with Buds. First of all, no "reputable" firm plays the micky mouse game of "Cash Price" and then hits the online purchaser with a "penalty" for using a credit card. I have noticed some "competitive" sites display in bold print that they do not penalize anyone for using a credit card. Then, as I ordered "on line" there was NO choice for any expedited handling, OR Overnight Shipping. I selected their own "GOLD STAR" approved FFL. I placed my order on Feb. 1. They then shipped it "snail mail." USPS. They did provide tracking information... so I followed it. It was delivered on Feb. 13. So much for "Fast Delivery." I did not hear from the FFL... So I called the following day... Nope, didn't receive any gun from Buds on Monday. So, I goes back to their web site and checks the order. Be danged if the didn't ship it to another FFL... Now they really ticked me off... I track down this new FFL and go and pickup my gun... They charged me $35. Their own "GOLD STAR" FFL I had selected only charged Texas CHL holders $15.00. So I got ripped by Buds again for $20.00. So, after 14 days, I finally got my gun. NOPE... this good ol' boy won't ever buy from Buds again...


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^Not sure why people bother registering on a forum just to start complaining with their first post. I waited 8 days between ordering and picking up my gun, and in WI I have to wait 48 hours from when the FFL gets it to when I can have it, and it still took just over a week. And I used the first preferred FFL on their list. One bad experience does not a reputation make.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I posted above with a postive remark for Bud's. My first purchase from them was on 12-29-09. "processing" started on the same day. it was shipped on the 30th. From there, UPS screwed the pooch and it took longer than it should have to actually pick it up. Not Bud's fault.

This order was completely different. I ordered on 11-24-12. "processing" took until the 4th of Dec. (ten days). That night, it finally went to "shipping". But, UPS didn't 'receive billing info' until the afternoon of the 5th. Their web site (showing the tracking #) said that it was originally scheduled for delivery on the 7th but immediately showed that it had been rescheduled for the 6th. Well, the 6th came and went (without any update of the schedule) and it arrived on the 7th.

In this day and age of instant electronic everything, there is no reason why it should have taken that long to 'process' an item. They didn't waste any time 'processing' my credit card. Maybe they've cut staffing over the years? I don't know what their issues are but I have read (during my wait) complaints from lots of people and lots of time periods about the same thing (and more). My case is not the exception, clearly. I will think long and hard before doing business with them again. 

UPS is another company that is becoming hit-or-miss lately.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

SP3 said:


> I posted above with a postive remark for Bud's. My first purchase from them was on 12-29-09. "processing" started on the same day. it was shipped on the 30th. From there, UPS screwed the pooch and it took longer than it should have to actually pick it up. Not Bud's fault.
> 
> This order was completely different. I ordered on 11-24-12. "processing" took until the 4th of Dec. (ten days). That night, it finally went to "shipping". But, UPS didn't 'receive billing info' until the afternoon of the 5th. Their web site (showing the tracking #) said that it was originally scheduled for delivery on the 7th but immediately showed that it had been rescheduled for the 6th. Well, the 6th came and went (without any update of the schedule) and it arrived on the 7th.
> 
> ...


A good friend of mine also ordered from Bud's a week or 10 days ago. The process is slower now because of the holidays (of course) and they indicated to him they were several days behind because of the tremendous increase in orders. I think they have even added staff and hours but they can't catch up. He did indicate at least they emailed him about everything that was happening with the order (unlike some companies that just ignore you after they have your credit/debit card number). I believe the election and the holidays combined have had a great effect on the fire arms industry.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard all the 'reasons' for the delay. I say that it's the same every holiday and every election (especially this one) and they should have seen it coming. And as for "processing" taking almost all of the time in my case, I call bullshit. In this day and age of instant electronic everything, there is simply no excuse. Not for Bud's or for any business.

Like I said, I'll think hard before ordering from the again. That doesn't mean I won't ever.


----------

